# Back up for USB Memory sticks



## Packerjohn (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi!  I have recorded a  lot of music on my USB memory sticks.  Just can't seem to figure out how to back the music unto my computer in case something happens to the USB sticks.  I am using Windows 10.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## win231 (Sep 10, 2019)

Me, too.  When I got a new car, it didn't have a CD player.  The salesman told me I can record hundreds of CD's onto a memory stick.  But since I recorded it from CD's, I already have backup.  What did you record the music from?  If it wasn't recorded from CD's, maybe record it onto a 2nd or 3rd memory stick?


----------



## Mike (Sep 11, 2019)

Packerjohn, it is quite easy to do, plug in the memory stick
and click on your start button at the bottom left of your
screen, scroll down and you will see the memory stick listed,
click on it and all the music that you have in there will show
on a large screen to the right, highlight one, then hold down
the "ctrl and the A" buttons at the same time and all your music
will be highlighted, click on any one and slide to the left to the
"My Music" file or to another that you want to put it in, slide it
up and down the list till you see "Save in -------" the name of
the file you want to use.

This operation might take a long time, depending on how many
titles are being transferred.

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 11, 2019)

Thanks Win231 & Mike.  I just bought a Ford Focus 2018 & I am lucky that it still has a CD player.  That is good for me as I have over 400 of my own recorded music on CDs.  Recently, I have gone into recording music from CDs that I borrow from our local library & it has been fun.  I record stuff like Mexican or African music & then I record stuff like Johnny Cash, Hank Williams or Marty Robbins from my own CD/LP record collection.  It sounds all mixed up but my wife likes the mixture instead of recording 200 Johnny Cash songs.  Mike, I have copied your instructions & will try your instructions this morning.  Thanks to all.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 11, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> Hi!  I have recorded a  lot of music on my USB memory sticks.  Just can't seem to figure out how to back the music unto my computer in case something happens to the USB sticks.  I am using Windows 10.  Thanks in advance.


I would leave them on USB, they will load too much to your computer!! I would copy them to another USB if I was worried about losing one..


----------



## Ronni (Sep 11, 2019)

You could also just transfer them all to an external drive. They are very portable these days and easy to use.


----------



## kburra (Sep 11, 2019)

Easy really, just plug your USB in, open my Computer and will see the USB there.RIGHT click it and in the options menu that pops up choose COPY now go to your desktop RIGHT click and choose PASTE...note also when viewing My Computer will show the size..depending on what format that is the size will vary, if MP3s won`t be that large.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 12, 2019)

Thanks Kburra.  The copy & paste works pretty well although one time I pasted 61 songs right on my screen.  Just will have to get them to go right into a special folder.  Thanks again.


----------



## kburra (Sep 12, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> Thanks Kburra.  The copy & paste works pretty well although one time I pasted 61 songs right on my screen.  Just will have to get them to go right into a special folder.  Thanks again.



Ooops should have told you that, make a folder on the desktop and PASTE in there...sorry


----------

